# Look at this wound



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

It looks quite bad, but he doesnt seem to be bothered by it.
I swear i can see bone.

My larger red has lots of teeth showing at the mo, thats how this happened. I couldnt get a decent pic of them though.

The last pic is of the one who done it, he is an inch or so bigger.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

You should isolate that fish now...


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

GET A BIGGER TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
i think this wound is not a big problem for him,
keep the lights off, put some salt, reduce stress

your tank looks so small
buy another one min 100ga


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that sucks
just add salt and keep an eye out for fungus or infection


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


> that sucks
> just add salt and keep an eye out for fungus or infection
> [snapback]782665[/snapback]​


Yes i will do, and as for needing a bigger tank, i know that, but a 100g minimum for two red bellys? i think not.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


> that sucks
> just add salt and keep an eye out for fungus or infection
> [snapback]782665[/snapback]​


Yes i will do, and as for needing a bigger tank, i know that, but a 100g minimum for two red bellys? i think not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

100g for 2 nah, but a bit more than you have there and soon by the size of them!! Plus I believe like me you are English, 60 gallon or so would be cool by our scale, I reckon for them two. Nice looking P's by the way. Monitor the wounded and seperate if he starts being picked on. If you don't have another tank divide it with some plastic.









When you get your bigger tank it may be worth putting the little one in first and feeding him a little more than the other. Let him bulk up a bit and dampen future conflicts. He will be a bit more used to the new world too!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

in my opion get a bigger tank and get another piranha, 2 dont work real well together and take the advice the other left ,and good luck


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

salt, melafix, and a bigger tank ASAP


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do you have those two in a 20 long man


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

yeah get like a 75 would be more than good for life for 2 reds go for that


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

don't worry, the fish will heal perfectly. my fish had a bite wound just like yours and i started to panic as well. you can barely notice it now. just make sure you take care of it; salt, melafex, and water changes...


----------

